# اقتراح بأنشاء قسم خاص للغة الأنجليزية



## Servant Of Christ (29 يناير 2012)

*سلام المسيح يكون معكم جميعا 

عندي أقتراح بأنشاء قسم خاص في المنتدى للغة الأنجليزية و لكتابات الأعضاء و مواضيعهم باللغة الأنجيليزية وذلك سيكون مفيدا للجميع لأكتساب مهارات الأنجليزية و تطويرها و كذلك سيجعل المنتدى يوصل محتواه الى عدد أكبر من القارئين 
أرجو من الأدارة الكريمة النظر في الموضوع 
شكري و تقديري لكم جميعا :flowers:

سلام و نعمة الرب معكم 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*فكره حلوه 
بس محتاجه متابعه من ناس ضليعه في اللغه 
والا ممكن يعلمونا حاجه غلط 

علي العموم الحكم للاداره 
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 يناير 2012)

*انا عندي خبرة كويسة و هو مش بس لتعليم اللغة يا عياد
هو لكل المقالات بالأنجليزية 
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يناير 2012)

قصدك قسم لتعليم اللغه ولا للكتابات والمواضيع ؟؟؟


----------



## staregypt (29 يناير 2012)

فكرة جميلة ومفيدة وموجودة فى منتديات كتير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *انا عندي خبرة كويسة و هو مش بس لتعليم اللغة يا عياد
> هو لكل المقالات بالأنجليزية
> ​*



* هي الفكره دي شوفتها في منتديات كتير 
وهو في قسم الاخبار 
بيكون في قسم فرعي للاخبار بلغات اجنبيه 
وده بيدي فرصه لزياده عدد الاعضاء الاجانب 
وتبادل اكبر للثقافات 
عن طريق محركات البحث* ​


----------



## أنجيلا (29 يناير 2012)

*فكرة حلوة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

*اعتقد ان الفكرة تم عرضها سابقاً ، انا شخصيا أؤيدها ، لان كل فكرة يمكن أن تبدأ صغيرة وتجذب " العاملين " فيها ثم يتم تطويرها ،، 

ماي روك كان له رأي في هذا ، هو ييى أن المنتدى موجة للعرب خصيصاً ، ولكي يتم فتح قسم يجب ان يتوفر عدد ليس بالقليل لمتابعة القسم وتنشيظة وإمداده بكل ما هو مفيد إنجليزيا



الفكرة جميلة جدا وانا ارى جدوتها وارى انها لابد منها حاليا ويمكن التغلب على العقبات :

1. عقبة الذين يتحثون الإنجليزيية ، يمكن أن نفتح قسم للغات الأخرى ، لتبشيرهم بالمسيح ، فهناك في المنتدى أشخاص يتكلمون لغات كثيرة غير العربية وربما يتقنوها أكثر من العربية ، مثلا يوجد أخوة من المغرب والجزائر وتونس يتكلمون الفرنسية بطلاقة شديدة ، فهم جميعا سيجذبوا من هم في هذه المناطق للمنتدى وإثراء المنتدى.
2. المواضيع في القسم ستكون كثيرة نظرا لكثرة عدد اللغات والمواضيع التي يجب ان تكون فيه.
3. اعتقد ان المشكلة الوحيدة ستكون تقنية ، من حيث اتجاة الكتابة ، فاللغة الإنجليزيية في المنتدى تأخذ الإتجاة المعاكس ولا يكون التكوييد معها صحيحا تماما كالعربية 



عموما انا رايي موافق ، ولكن الرأي الأخير لروك واتمنى موافقته لحاجتنا لهذه الأقسام.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *فكرة حلوة *



جاهزة بالفرنساوي ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يناير 2012)

*مؤيد للفكرة وبشدة واتمنى ولو يتسع مجال خدمتنا ليشمل الغرب لتعريفهم عن الاسلام الحقيقى مش اسلام التدليس اللى بيدلسوه على الغرب  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

*اتمنى موافقة روك بحق وانا مستعد ان اخدم في هذا القسم بكل قوتي أكثر من الأقسام العربية لأن تعريف الغرب بالإسلام لهو أسهل خدمة.
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


Molka Molkan قال:



اعتقد ان الفكرة تم عرضها سابقاً ، انا شخصيا أؤيدها ، لان كل فكرة يمكن أن تبدأ صغيرة وتجذب " العاملين " فيها ثم يتم تطويرها ،، 

ماي روك كان له رأي في هذا ، هو ييى أن المنتدى موجة للعرب خصيصاً ، ولكي يتم فتح قسم يجب ان يتوفر عدد ليس بالقليل لمتابعة القسم وتنشيظة وإمداده بكل ما هو مفيد إنجليزيا



الفكرة جميلة جدا وانا ارى جدوتها وارى انها لابد منها حاليا ويمكن التغلب على العقبات :

1. عقبة الذين يتحثون الإنجليزيية ، يمكن أن نفتح قسم للغات الأخرى ، لتبشيرهم بالمسيح ، فهناك في المنتدى أشخاص يتكلمون لغات كثيرة غير العربية وربما يتقنوها أكثر من العربية ، مثلا يوجد أخوة من المغرب والجزائر وتونس يتكلمون الفرنسية بطلاقة شديدة ، فهم جميعا سيجذبوا من هم في هذه المناطق للمنتدى وإثراء المنتدى.
2. المواضيع في القسم ستكون كثيرة نظرا لكثرة عدد اللغات والمواضيع التي يجب ان تكون فيه.
3. اعتقد ان المشكلة الوحيدة ستكون تقنية ، من حيث اتجاة الكتابة ، فاللغة الإنجليزيية في المنتدى تأخذ الإتجاة المعاكس ولا يكون التكوييد معها صحيحا تماما كالعربية 



عموما انا رايي موافق ، ولكن الرأي الأخير لروك واتمنى موافقته لحاجتنا لهذه الأقسام.


أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذة هي وجهة نظري بالضبط يا مولكا , انا لا أقول فقط عن تعليم الأنجليزية بل عن توسيع جمهور المتابعين للمنتدى و أنا لاحظت ان الغرب نوعا ما ليسو متعمقين مثلنا في كشف زيف الأسلام , ممكن يكون للقسم قسم للكتابات و قسم أسلامي باللغة الأنكليزية . انا لاحظت انت و د.يوحنا (apostle.paul) تساهمون بمواضيع و مصادر بالأنكليزية , شكرا لرأيك..
أنا شخصيا مستعد للمساهمة و مساعدة الأشراف في حالة موافقة ماي روك  

*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


Molka Molkan قال:



اتمنى موافقة روك بحق وانا مستعد ان اخدم في هذا القسم بكل قوتي أكثر من الأقسام العربية لأن تعريف الغرب بالإسلام لهو أسهل خدمة.


أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع يا مولكا فأنت أعتقد أن لغتك قويّة جدا لأنك نتشر مواضيع أحيانا بالانجيليزية 
الرب يباركك يا كبير
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


apostle.paul قال:



مؤيد للفكرة وبشدة واتمنى ولو يتسع مجال خدمتنا ليشمل الغرب لتعريفهم عن الاسلام الحقيقى مش اسلام التدليس اللى بيدلسوه على الغرب  


أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا يا أستاذ يا كبير فكرة رائعة و أعتقد اننا متعمقين أكثر في كشف الزيف الاسلامي , مواضيعك و مواضيع بقية الاعضاء المحاورين سيكون مرجع قوي لتعريف المتدحثين بالانجليزية حقيقة الاسلام و كذلك فرصة لنا لتوسيع جمهور المنتدى ليشمل حتى المتحدثين بالنجليزية 

شكرا لك *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:



قصدك قسم لتعليم اللغه ولا للكتابات والمواضيع ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لكتابة المواضيع و الحوار بالانجيليزية أساسا و أعتقد ان معظمنا يفهم و يتكلم الانجليزية 

شكرا لرأيك *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*مولكا ماذا عن خيار محاذاه النص الى اليسار ؟ 
الا ينفع مع الانجليزي ؟؟*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


أنجيلا قال:



فكرة حلوة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لك يا أنجيلا*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 يناير 2012)

*مؤيد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *مولكا ماذا عن خيار محاذاه النص الى اليسار ؟
> الا ينفع مع الانجليزي ؟؟*



*هو ليس عائقاً كبيراً هو فقط يقلب نهايات الأسطر ، مثل " . " أو أي شيء يأتي في بداية الفقرة ، ولا اعتقد ان مثل هذه المشاكل البسيطة تستعصي على ماي روك ..
*


----------



## MAJI (30 يناير 2012)

اؤيد بشدة هذا الاقتراح 
واعتقد ان ثمرة خدمة هذا المنتدى ستظهر اكثر مع الغير عرب . 
لان المسلمون العرب يلوون اعناق معاني الكلمات العربية.
والغير مسلمون الاجانب يجهلون ما في الاسلام .(الوجه الاخر للاسلام الذي يخفيه عنهم دعاة الاسلام) 
شكرا خادم المسيح على المقترح الرائع 
والرب يصنع مافيه الخير


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


أنجيلا قال:



فكرة حلوة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لردك الرائع 
:t13:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



مؤيد.

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لتأييدك للفكرة حبيب قلبي  *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


MAJI قال:



اؤيد بشدة هذا الاقتراح 
واعتقد ان ثمرة خدمة هذا المنتدى ستظهر اكثر مع الغير عرب . 
لان المسلمون العرب يلوون اعناق معاني الكلمات العربية.
والغير مسلمون الاجانب يجهلون ما في الاسلام .(الوجه الاخر للاسلام الذي يخفيه عنهم دعاة الاسلام) 
شكرا خادم المسيح على المقترح الرائع 
والرب يصنع مافيه الخير

أنقر للتوسيع...


و هذا بالضبط وجهة نظري لدينا الكثير من المواضيع في القسم الأسلامي تكشف زيف الاسلام من كتب الأسلام نفسها أذكر منها كمثال و ليس على وجه الحصر , سلسلة مواضيع المرأة في الأسلام و سلسلة مواضيع الأستاذ صوت صارخ "بالدليل و البرهان القرآن من تأليف البشر" 
هذا غير مواضيع أبوستل باول (Apostle.paul) القوية و تعليقاتة الرائعة بالأضافة الى المحاورين المتمييزين الرائعين البقية مثل مولكا و بايبل و صوت صارخ و غيرهم .
أعتقد مواضيعهم لو ترجمت ستكون ثروة كبيرة لمن يبحث بالأديان من متحدثي الأنجليزية و حتى لو لم يتحدثها كلغة أم من الممكن ان يكون متحدث الانجليزية كلغة ثانية لكنها ليس العربية .
وجود مثل هذا القسم سيجعل المنتدى عالمي 

و أتمنى من ماي روك النظر بالموضوع و لة جزيل الشكر 
و كذلك التقدير و الشكر الجزيل لكل من أيّد الفكرة 

سلام و نعمة الرب معكم جميعا *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


staregypt قال:



فكرة جميلة ومفيدة وموجودة فى منتديات كتير

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لردك و تأييدك للفكرة أختي :flowers:*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يناير 2012)

*طبعااااا فكره جميله ....... انا عن نفسى موافق لكن طبعا الرأى الاخير ل روك
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:



طبعااااا فكره جميله ....... انا عن نفسى موافق لكن طبعا الرأى الاخير ل روك


أنقر للتوسيع...


أشكرك جزيل الشكر على تأييدك للفكر و طبعا الأمر بيد الزعيم  
الرب يباركك *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يناير 2012)

فعلا ممتازة فعلا

اتمني يكون في اقسام عن الاسلام باللغات الانجليزية والفرنسيه

مؤيد


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


اوريجانوس المصري قال:



فعلا ممتازة فعلا

اتمني يكون في اقسام عن الاسلام باللغات الانجليزية والفرنسيه

مؤيد

أنقر للتوسيع...


الرب يباركك يا أستاذ :flowers:

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2012)

*الشعب يريد فتح الأقسام .. 
*


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

هو الفيصل فى الموضوع الادمن  بس من رائى متابعينة هيكونو محدودين


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

انا شايفاها فكرة حلوة

اؤيدها


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


tasoni queena قال:



انا شايفاها فكرة حلوة

اؤيدها 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا جزيلا لرأيك 
الرب يباركك :flowers:*


----------



## Bent el Massih (30 يناير 2012)

*اؤيد الفكرة جدا*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


karima قال:



اؤيد الفكرة جدا

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا جزيلا لتأييدك 
الرب يباركك :flowers:*​


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يناير 2012)

*مؤيد.*


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> جاهزة بالفرنساوي ؟




Bien sûr

J'espère que Rock est d'accord avec cette idée


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 يناير 2012)

فكرة جميلة جدااا ومفيدة​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*

بايبل333 قال:



مؤيد.

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لتأييدك يا كبير 
الرب يباركك :flowers:​*


----------



## اليعازر (30 يناير 2012)

هناك أشخاص أعرفهم، أحجموا عن الدخول الى الموقع ،لأنهم يرتاحون أكثر بالنقاش باللغة الانكليزية..ولا يستطيعون التعبير عن أفكارهم باللغة العربية.

ربما تنفيذ فكرة كهذه،(قسم خاص للغة الانكليزية ) تكون سبباً لخلاص البعض..

والحكم والقرار للإدارة


.


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*

الملكة العراقية قال:



فكرة جميلة جدااا ومفيدة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لتأييدك الفكرة أختي الغالية 
سلام الرب الذي يفوق الوصف يكون لك :flowers:​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*

اليعازر قال:



هناك أشخاص أعرفهم، أحجموا عن الدخول الى الموقع ،لأنهم يرتاحون أكثر بالنقاش باللغة الانكليزية..ولا يستطيعون التعبير عن أفكارهم باللغة العربية.

ربما تنفيذ فكرة كهذه،(قسم خاص للغة الانكليزية ) تكون سبباً لخلاص البعض..

والحكم والقرار للإدارة


.

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لك أستاذ أليعازر على رأيك المفيد و تأييدك الفكرة 
و بالطبع فالقرار يعود لماي روك مشكورا 

الرب يباركك :flowers:​*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (30 يناير 2012)

*فكرة أكثر من رائعة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبى*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*

يسطس الأنطونى قال:



فكرة أكثر من رائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


و يبارك بحياتك أيضا حبيب قلبي يسطس 
شكرا لتأييدك الفكرة :flowers:​*


----------



## حنا السرياني (30 يناير 2012)

*الفكره رائعه جدا *​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 يناير 2012)

good idea - it just needs some closer attention to what we should write and how we would choose the topics

thanks servant of X


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


حنا السرياني قال:



الفكره رائعه جدا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا الك حبيبي حنا على تأييدك للفكرة 
الرب يبارك حياتك :flowers:*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> good idea - it just needs some closer attention to what we should write and how we would choose the topics
> 
> thanks servant of X


*
Thank you very much dear Fadi for your kind words and encouragement , we can start translate our topics that we have in the Islamic Dialogue section , that'll be a good start in addition to posting articles and topics that help reveal the bleak reality of Islam and we have a fabulous crew of interlocutors and Blessed members who in my opinion are more than capable of getting this thing done , 
God Bless you my dear friend :flowers:
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يناير 2012)

*وانا مستعد اترجم كل المواضيع اللى كتبتها فى الاسلاميات  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *سلام المسيح يكون معكم جميعا
> 
> عندي أقتراح بأنشاء قسم خاص في المنتدى للغة الأنجليزية و لكتابات الأعضاء و مواضيعهم باللغة الأنجيليزية وذلك سيكون مفيدا للجميع لأكتساب مهارات الأنجليزية و تطويرها و كذلك سيجعل المنتدى يوصل محتواه الى عدد أكبر من القارئين
> أرجو من الأدارة الكريمة النظر في الموضوع
> ...



إقتراح فى منتهى الأهمية ونتمنى أن يتم

إذ توجد حاجة ماسة لشعوب العالم لكى تعرف المسيحية ، ونعرف البعض الذين يسألونا عن مثل ذلك الأمر فنوجههم بحسب معرفتنا البسيطة ، ومنهم أوربيون ألحدوا ويريدون العودة ويريدون معرفة الطريق الصحيح بعدما فقدوا الرجاء فى المتاح عندهم فعلاً 

كما توجد حاجة لأبناء المسيحيين الناطقين بالعربية ، بعدما هاجروا وأصبحت العربية غير مفهومة جيداً لأولادهم فى بلاد الهجرة

ويمكن البدء بوضع الكتب الهامة المترجمة ، مثل كتب البابا شنودة مثلاً ، وكتب المعجزات الموثقة بدقة ، مثل الصادرة من أديرة مارجرجس وابو سيفين ومارمينا

نتمنى نجاح هذه الفكرة فهناك الكثيرون ينتظرونها


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إقتراح فى منتهى الأهمية ونتمنى أن يتم
> 
> إذ توجد حاجة ماسة لشعوب العالم لكى تعرف المسيحية ، ونعرف البعض الذين يسألونا عن مثل ذلك الأمر فنوجههم بحسب معرفتنا البسيطة ، ومنهم أوربيون ألحدوا ويريدون العودة ويريدون معرفة الطريق الصحيح بعدما فقدوا الرجاء فى المتاح عندهم فعلاً
> 
> ...



*مداخلتك رائعة جدا يا أستاذي الكبير 
جزيل الشكر لك لرأيك و تأييدك للفكرة 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يناير 2012)

*استنوا بقة لما الزعيم يبدى رائيه
مع العلم ان بعد كدا القبض المالى هيكون بحساب تانى خالص
كدا احنا خرجنا من نطاق الاقليمية للعالمية 
هنعمل ايه بالنص مليون ملطوش اللى بناخدهم دول 
حرام يعنى ولا الصهاينة مبقوش يبعتوا فلوس اليومين دول؟


*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2012)

Good idea, 
 we can work together to improve this section as mush as we can, if Rock gives us the okay ...
 it will be a bless for our forum 

 thank you for the suggestion 
 GOD bless you 
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *استنوا بقة لما الزعيم يبدى رائيه
> مع العلم ان بعد كدا القبض المالى هيكون بحساب تانى خالص
> كدا احنا خرجنا من نطاق الاقليمية للعالمية
> هنعمل ايه بالنص مليون ملطوش اللى بناخدهم دول
> ...



*لا طبعا كل شي بحسابة هههههههه
الأعضاء النشيطين أيضا مشمولين يا باول ولا بس المباركين و المحاورين ؟ *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> Good idea,
> we can work together to improve this section as mush as we can, if Rock gives us the okay ...
> it will be a bless for our forum
> 
> ...


*
Thank you very much for your support of the idea, kind words and engorgement you certainly can participate in the suggested English Forum , since you are a interlocutor as well as an English efficient too,

Thanks Rosetta , you are truly a star 
I hope that My Rock will approve this and may God bless us all 

Thanks again   
*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (30 يناير 2012)

طيب عاوز اقول ملاحظة بسيطة
ترجمة اللغة الكلامية شئ و ترجمة النصوص و المصطلحات الاسلامية شئ آخر
يعني احنا ممكن نتكلم انجلش زي الصاروخ
انما منعرفش نقول حديث على بعضه بترجمة انجلش

الموضوع هياخد مجهود كبير و صعوبة في البداية لغاية ما نتعود على المصطلحات دي أو ع الاقل المهم منها
و بعدين هيبقى سهل


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


Jesus Son 261 قال:



طيب عاوز اقول ملاحظة بسيطة
ترجمة اللغة الكلامية شئ و ترجمة النصوص و المصطلحات الاسلامية شئ آخر
يعني احنا ممكن نتكلم انجلش زي الصاروخ
انما منعرفش نقول حديث على بعضه بترجمة انجلش

الموضوع هياخد مجهود كبير و صعوبة في البداية لغاية ما نتعود على المصطلحات دي أو ع الاقل المهم منها
و بعدين هيبقى سهل

أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبي شكرا بالبداية على ملاحظتك و فاهمها تماما ,
الأحاديث ممكن تنزل من على النت جاهزة الترجمة 
أعتقد انها موجودة اما نقد الحديث فالأخوة المحاورين يستطيعون بكل سهولة الحوار و نقد الحديث و بيان تناقضاتة و فسادة .....الخ
حتى الآيات من القرآن موجودة جاهزة و تنزل كما هي اما عن الأختلاف اللغوي فالمسألة بسيطة لأن أي شخص ظليع بالغتين ممكن يوضحة بالأنجليزية و حضرتك عارف الأنجليزي جيدا جدا كما ذكرت لذا فالمسألة سهلة , طبعا بالبداية ستكون شوية صعبة لكننا مستعدون بمجهودنا للبداية و بعدين تكون سهلة كما تفضلت حضرتك ...

المهم البداية 
و أتمنى الزعيم يوافق

ربي يباركك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2012)

*فكرة جيدة .... لكن هل يوجد اعضاء لديهم الكفاءة لتفعيل القسم بطريقة معقولة ....؟؟؟*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فكرة جيدة .... لكن هل يوجد اعضاء لديهم الكفاءة لتفعيل القسم بطريقة معقولة ....؟؟؟*


*
أولا أبي الحبيب أحب أن أشكرك الشكر الجزيل على تأييدك للفكرة و ردك الرائع . انا عن نفسي عندي خبرة باللغة الانكليزية و الترجمة و ممكن أساعد أي شخص سيهتم بهذا القسم بأختيار الزعيم ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> أولا أبي الحبيب أحب أن أشكرك الشكر الجزيل على تأييدك للفكرة و ردك الرائع . انا عن نفسي عندي خبرة باللغة الانكليزية و الترجمة و ممكن أساعد أي شخص سيهتم بهذا القسم بأختيار الزعيم ....*



*سبق ان وضعنا نصوص بحاجة للترجمة ... فى البداية كان هناك حماس ... ثم توقف كل شيئ 

ممكن يكون الأمر بوضع مواضيع معينة فى القسم المسيحى ... ولنرى كم عدد الذين سيشاركون فى تقديم تلك الخدمة *


----------



## Koptisch (30 يناير 2012)

great idea


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سبق ان وضعنا نصوص بحاجة للترجمة ... فى البداية كان هناك حماس ... ثم توقف كل شيئ
> 
> ممكن يكون الأمر بوضع مواضيع معينة فى القسم المسيحى ... ولنرى كم عدد الذين سيشاركون فى تقديم تلك الخدمة *



*هل تقصد لمعرفة مدى أستعداد الراغبين في تقديم خدمة الترجمة ؟ فكرة جيدة ..نحن أكثر من واحد على ما أعتقد مولكا أبدى أستعدادة و كذلك باول*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


Koptisch قال:



great idea

أنقر للتوسيع...


thanks alot *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *هل تقصد لمعرفة مدى أستعداد الراغبين في تقديم خدمة الترجمة ؟ *



*نعم .... ليس المهم الأستعداد ... المهم هو تفعيل هذا الأستعداد ...*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم .... ليس المهم الأستعداد ... المهم هو تفعيل هذا الأستعداد ...*


*
فهمت أبي الحبيب ...انا عن نفسي حاضر *


----------



## يهودى (30 يناير 2012)

It's really the idea of serving all ... and it musta be noted that this section will discuss all religions and not 
restricted to only one religion


----------



## rania79 (30 يناير 2012)

فكرة حلوة اكيد


----------



## Critic (30 يناير 2012)

فكرة حلوة جدا


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 يناير 2012)

طبعاً أؤيد

واتمنى ان صوت منتدانا الحبيب

يكون مسموع للعالم كله لو امكن

فكرة حلوة حبيب قلبي

يدوم صليبك...


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2012)

*فكراه مميزه جداااا*​


----------



## apostle.paul (31 يناير 2012)

*المنتدى كله ابدى رائيه الا روك
هو روك راح فين؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

*اقترحت زماااااااااااااان الاقتراح دة اول ما سجلت فى المنتدى
*

*منتدى للغات*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 يناير 2012)

*فكره بجد حلوه جدا جدا..موئيده.... *


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2012)

من الجميل ان نفكر في تبشير الآخرين وأن نوصل الحقائق بمختلف اللغات، لمن يبحث عنها. من الجميل ان يكون لنا هذا الحماس لنتعب ونشقى من أجل الآخرين، لكن،

منتدى الكنيسة هو منتدى باللغة العربية ومن سنين طويلة وقوانينا تسمح التواصل باللغة العربية فقط لانها اللغة التي نتقنها ونتقن التواصل بها بدون حاجة لتفسير الكلمات او الرجوع لقواميس.

هناك مواقع ومنتديات مسيحية اجنبية مختصة بمجال الإسلاميات إذ تسبقنا بمراحل بالمحتوى والمادة وإتقان التواصل باللغة الإنجليزية. أما المواقع المسيحية المتخصصة بالمحتوى المسيحي، فلا داعي للدخول في هذا المجال أصلاً لاننا نحن من يأخذ منهم وليس العكس.

الكتاب المقدس يحثنا على الخدمة بحسب مواهبنا وعدم أخذ مواهب الاخرين "لأَنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ يَكُونَ جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ كَمَا أَنَا. لَكِنَّ كُلَّ  وَاحِدٍ لَهُ مَوْهِبَتُهُ الْخَاصَّةُ مِنَ اللهِ. الْوَاحِدُ هَكَذَا  وَالآخَرُ هَكَذَا."
فنحن نخدم هكذا باللغة العربية وغيرنا من له باع باللغة الإنجليزية يخدم باللغة الإنجليزية.
فأنا أؤمن أن موهبتنا هي الخدمة باللغة العربية..

بكل محبة وإحترام، كل من كتب باللغة الإنجليزية في هذا الموضوع كتب بجودة وعن ممارسة لكن ليست كفاية ولا ترقى كطريقة تواصل مع من يتقن اللغة الإنجليزية.
التحاور في الأديان باللغة الإنجليزية له إسلوبه وله صياغته وأي ركاكة في ذلك ستؤثر على جوهر الموضوع بشكل سلبي.

من الصعب الدخول في هكذا مجال والموضوع معتمد على بضعة أشخاص. ماذا لو إنشغل الإشخاص بدراسة او بإرتباط او بعمل او بغيره، كيف تستمر الفكرة؟

سبق ورأيت هذا الحماس بل وأكثر، لنفس الفكرة ونفس الهدف، فكان الهدف ترجمة مواضيع منتدى الحوار الإسلامي للغة الإنجليزية.. ففتحنا قسماً خاصاً للترجمة وحاولنا تنظيم العمل وعمل فريق (تنظيم عمل الترجمة ـ قائمة فريق الترجمة (ضع إسمك للإنضمام)) ولم يثمر العمل بموضوع واحد حتى وانتهى الحال بإغلاق قسم الترجمة وإلغاء فريق العمل...

كل هذه أسباب تدفعني لعدم الخوض في هذا المجال.. فالخدمة موجودة وصدقوني الوقت غير كافي لنخدم بالعربية فالحصاد كثير (باللغة العربية) والفعلة قليلون ولا نحتاج للقفز على حصاد الآخرين وحصادنا يحتاج لفعلة..


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 يناير 2012)

*حسنا ، هل من الممكن السماح بالمواضيع الإنجليزيية في المنتدى ؟
*


----------



## يهودى (1 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *حسنا ، هل من الممكن السماح بالمواضيع الإنجليزيية في المنتدى ؟
> *



I hope


----------

